
Ask HN: What web framework to use in 2020? - twelvenmonkeys
I used to build my applications with Sinatra + Ruby as the front-end.<p>Using custom authentication parts, etc.<p>It&#x27;s almost 2020.<p>There&#x27;s a myriad of different (and new) web frameworks.<p>I need authentication &#x2F; being able to create &#x2F; delete new user accounts.<p>So keeping that in mind, how in the heck do I choose a framework to use?
======
catacombs
Well, it depends on the language.

Are you familiar with Python? Django

Ruby? Rails

JavaScript? There's a lot, but the most popular are React and Vue.

